# Black & White Tyto alba



## lostprophet (Aug 2, 2009)

The exposure was a mess so I had a play with it in B&W

CLICK PHOTO FOR HIGH RES


----------



## tpe (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed, didnt suffer in the post and works very well in B&W.

Tim


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing pic

I love owls.


----------



## EricD (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome..love the light coming in behind the wings!


----------

